# [SOLVED] Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey everyone

I've always had the problem of my computer shutting down on its own when playing games or doing anything that stresses the CPU. And would like to know how i can correct my problem. I originally brought the computer to play game (it was titled as a gaming computer by eclipsecomputers.com although it never came with a graphics card...) the first day i got it, and it was working fine and then, the second day. It shut down when i was playing WoW.

I've tried installing new thermal compound and also recently fitted a new heatsink/ fan and still it shuts down.

All i want to do is play games on it, which is why i brought it in the first place. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Just like to add its fine when browsing the internet and watching movies/ listening to music.

-- Computer Specs --
Motherboard: Foxconn K8M890M2MB
Processor: AMD Athlon X2 4200+
Graphics Card: Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
Power Supply: 450W
RAM: 2GB
Hard Drive: 160GB

Can supply any other information on request, thanks!


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

dont know about amd but try getting pc wizrd or senserview pro to get the temperatures of the cpu...(check them ,tsf officials can tell you more about the problem


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I tried sensorview pro and the temperatures are very high....Just shut down whilst watching a film now. Also when i play a game the temperatures keep rising and don't stay at an optimal temperature, i know this should be happening i really need some more help on this.

One more thing, i also get verifying DMI pool data......... update success on startup. It says this every startup and i'm pretty sure it shouldn't be updating every time i load windows.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Open your PC Case and try to remove the dust from your CPU, but be very gentle with this...


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I've cleaned all the dust out of the case, well...as much as i could. Still doesn't help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

can you post your specs
you can check uidng everest
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
CPU
ram
Motherboard
PSU
graphics card

it just sounds like your cpu is over heating

you can also check the temps of your cpu using Everest

if you just want to get a better heatsink and thermal grease this is what you should get
buy some artic silver 5 and reapply it on your cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100008

and a new heatsink
this one covers most processors out there
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106102R


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Hey, thanks for the quick replies.

Here is my system summary.

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]--------

Version EVEREST v4.20.1170
Benchmark Module 2.3.212.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer ASHLEY (Gaming Computer)
Generator @$}{
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-12-21
Time 22:46


--------[ Summary ]-------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name ASHLEY (Gaming Computer)
User Name @$}{
Logon Domain ASHLEY
Date / Time 2008-12-21 / 22:46

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 4200+
Motherboard Name Foxconn K8M890M2MB Series (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset VIA K8M890CE, AMD Hammer
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Award (03/14/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT (1024 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
Monitor Dell E772p [17" CRT] (5P099336L0MM)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek ALC883 @ VIA VT8237A High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller VIA Bus Master IDE Controller - 0571
IDE Controller VIA Serial ATA Controller - 5337
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive MAXTOR STM3160215AS (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152617 MB (61565 MB free)
Total Size 149.0 GB (60.1 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 192.168.1.33
Primary MAC Address 00-19-CB-2E-58-B0
Network Adapter ZyXEL G-202 Wireless USB Adapter (192.168.1.33)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
Infrared Controller Infrared Port
USB1 Controller VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller VIA VT8237A USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller VIA VT8237A USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller
USB Device ZyXEL G-202 Wireless USB Adapter #2

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version 6.00 PG
DMI System Manufacturer Foxconn
DMI System Product OEM
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number 
DMI System UUID 38383838-38383838-38383838-38383838
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Foxconn
DMI Motherboard Product K8M890-8237A
DMI Motherboard Version 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Manufacturer OEM
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number 
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets 2 / 0

Temperatures
Motherboard: 44C
CPU: 22C
CPU #1/ CPU #1: 46C
CPU #1/ CPU #2: 49C
GPU: 46C
Hard Drive: 29C

I brought some new thermal paste and a new heatsink about a week ago.

Heatsink:
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?moduleno=105025

Thermal Compund:
AK-450


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

What are the specs on the Power Supply? You can check them by looking at the label on the side of the PSU.

Also Use Everest to check the voltages when the system is idle, then run a game for a couple minutes, Alt-Tab out and check them again.
Also, the temps you posted before, were those idle or load temps? We need to know how hot it is under load.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Here are the temperatures and voltages on Idle.

Temperatures:
Motherboard 45 °C (113 °F)
CPU 22 °C (72 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 36 °C (97 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 44 °C (111 °F)
Aux 44 °C (111 °F)
GPU 47 °C (117 °F)
MAXTOR STM3160215AS 30 °C (86 °F)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.31 V
+2.5 V 1.20 V
+3.3 V 3.31 V
+5 V 5.08 V
+12 V 11.97 V
+5 V Standby 4.97 V
VBAT Battery 3.07 V
Debug Info F 001C 00FF 00FF 0000 0000
Debug Info T 44 45 22
Debug Info V 52 4B CF BD BB 30 73 (7F)

Here are the temps and voltages after playing Dekaron for a couple of minutes.

Temperatures:
Motherboard 47 °C (117 °F)
CPU 22 °C (72 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 68 °C (154 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 64 °C (147 °F)
Aux 69 °C (156 °F)
GPU 52 °C (126 °F)
MAXTOR STM3160215AS 32 °C (90 °F)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.31 V
+2.5 V 1.20 V
+3.3 V 3.31 V
+5 V 5.11 V
+12 V 11.97 V
+5 V Standby 4.97 V
VBAT Battery 3.07 V
Debug Info F 0014 00FF 00FF 0000 0000
Debug Info T 69 47 22
Debug Info V 52 4B CF BE BB 2F 73 (7F)

Power Supply is a 450W Pentium 4, i'll have a look in a the case now and get some more info.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

after two minutes of play, the CPU Core 1 jumps to 68 C and Core 2 to 64 C 
 weird


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Yeah it shoots up really fast i'm at my wits end trying to fix this problem. My power supply is an EZ cool ATX-450 JSP Pentium 4 450W switching mode power supply >.< lol....


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

what is the fan's speed when the CPU is stressed??


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Fans when stressed:

CPU Fan: 2221 RPM
SYS Fan: 0 RPM
AUX Fan: 0 RPM

Not sure why its saying 0 RPM's on the SYS and AUX fans however i checked inside the computer and all fans are spinning.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Temps are jumping way too quickly.
Your PSU isn't the best but it's voltages are fine so that should be a problem.

I'd try reapplying the thermal paste, make sure the HSF is seated securely.
Make sure you don't use too much thermal paste, too much is just as bad as not enough. It should be a thin coat.

If you do that and it still overheats, try setting up a pedestal fan pointing at the side of your case, with the side open. If that helps lower temps then you know it's a problem with the airflow/current in your case.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I reapplyed the termal paste and seated the HSF correctly, but still no change. I pointed a fan at the side of the tower and the temps did lower. I think my case has really bad airflow the design does seem rather...silly for a gaming case. Would installing an exhaust fan underneath the powersupply help?

My case:
http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?quicklinx=4RFV

Could you please recommend a good gaming case?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

NXZT case 
6 fans
4 x 120mm
2 x 140mm
$109
after rebate $79
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047

antec 900
4 fans
3 x 120
1 x 200m
can put in 2 more fans
$109
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

some people think that gaming case = fancy looking not functional first


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Thanks a lot, i think i will get the antec one ^^


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I'd get the NXZT case because its cheaper but both are aesome cases!

do you want to put a fan on the side slot of the case?
$7.50
120mm 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998121


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I have some fans i can take out my current case and use.

Also i was wondering, could a faulty BIOS be showing incorrect temperatures? I updated my BIOS using FOX live update tool, it came on a CD with the computer. Is there any way i can revert back to the original version to check, or should i just leave it?

I wouldn't usually mess around with the BIOS, but i've got a feeling that has something to do with the temperatures appearing so high.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I was thinking this because on idle the temperature of my comp is pretty high. But when i go on a game is shoots up very fast, and doesn't hold at a certain temperature it carries on rising until it eventually shuts down (well...it sort of restarts, and then gets to a certain point in boot and shuts down). Furthermore when i come off the game the temperature decreases very fast. The computer tries to restart itself after it has shutdown, it gets to the BIOS screen and then powers OFF.

This is wierd, i don't know what is causing it. I don't know if this is hardware or software related or if its got something to do with the airflow.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

The idle temp is a bit warmish, but would be acceptable if it wasn't for the load. That is way too high. The motherboard, hdd, and gpu are not rising at a proportionate rate, indicates either the paste or the mounting of the hsf. If it's the slightest bit loose, that's too loose, it needs to be rock solid. Absolutely unmovable. For the paste, too much is as bad as too little. If the layer is too thick, it becomes an insulator itself and will cause the temperatures to spike quickly. Did you apply paste like in Arctic Silver's instructions? http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Edit: Nevermind, grim beat me. :laugh:


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Yes i applied a small amount of paste in the center of the CPU and then attached the heat sink as securely as i could. Temperatures are still rising very fast when stressing the CPU, i know it shouldn't be doing this. I really need help fixing this, i can't play any of my games or run anything which takes up to much CPU Utilization.

Please help


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

ash369 have you checked the clips on the heatsink and made sure that they're not bent. Maybe just double check your heatsink again

maybe just buying a new Heatsink will solve this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118035

see if the clips for the heatsink are slightly bent or something first though


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I brought a new heatsink not long ago and installed it

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=HFT-CLP0200&af=50

I've also tried new thermal compound and that didn't help, its been shutting down ever since i got the computer. I've gave up trying to fix it, and don't know where to go from here to correct the problem.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

i would check to makesure there is suficiant Heatsink compound preasent on the cpu and heatsink and makesure the heatsink itself is seated properly and no dust is preasent, secondly try reseting Bios setings to Default incase any cooling settings have been corrupted, If all else fails try A bios update, although try everything before this as its dangerous for your motherboard, i would even swap the cpu for anouther before an update. Good Look solving This


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

you never know the cpu could actualy be faulty sotry replacing it at the shop where the PC or the CPU is from


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

How would i go about resetting the BIOS, never done this before.


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

theres 2 ways you can go into the bios at start up and click on reset default on the last page, bios is usualy either Delete or one of the "F" keys at the very first part of startup, or remove the small round cell-looking battery from the motherboard wile its unplugged and leave the battery out and computer unplugged for about 5-10 minutes then reinsert the battery and start up the pc, there ay be a meesage onscreen telling you to load a default Bios but just tell it to continue, done bios reset,

Good Luck


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

All the BIOS settings are default, never touched them and haven't really had the need to mess around with them. Only thing i did change a long time ago was the smart fan control, but i changed that back.


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

things dont needs to be changed to become corrupt just crashes and failed startups and bad shutdowns can damage a bios


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

can you check the bios for how fast your cpu fan speed is running on idle?


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Humm....i think that BIOS reset may have fixed it ;o

Well i was just playing a game for about 2-3 hours and it didn't shut down. I'll post back if it starts playing up again, thanks a lot all.



> can you check the bios for how fast your cpu fan speed is running on idle?


Not sure, i'll check when i next restart.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Computer just shut down on me whilst playing my game, although it did stay up for longer than usual (i think). Going to get a new case soon, that should help some, also i was wondering about liquid cooling could someone give me more information about it as to how easy it is to install, how much it will cost things like that.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

liquid cooling is going to cost too much for most people about $200 - $400 for a starting.

a nice case like this will do though
NXZT
6 fans
4 x 120mm
2 x 140mm
$109
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146047


----------



## Pipboy2008 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

i had the same problem after i bought my new system the "default" configuration for my cpu was way to wrong i did adjust the core voltage in my bios options and i made ~50°C less by that


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*



> i had the same problem after i bought my new system the "default" configuration for my cpu was way to wrong i did adjust the core voltage in my bios options and i made ~50°C less by that


Would it help me by changing my core voltage?

I don't want to change it and it not boot, anyone have advice on this?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

The vcore (cpu voltage) is best left on auto, but check and make sure that it is indeed set on auto, just in case. It should be, but confirmation is always a good thing. Only time that it needs changing is when overclocked to the point of instability. Increased voltage means increased heat. 
How much paste did you put on? I use a drop about the size of a grain of rice, but I spread it by taking an unused sandwich bag and turning it inside out over my hand. Then I use my finger through the plastic to make as thin and even a layer as I can. Seems, to me at least, that I get the best temps doing it that way, though the AS5 method works too.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*



Mcninjaguy said:


> can you check the bios for how fast your cpu fan speed is running on idle?


CPU fan speed on idle last i checked was 1394.

I will check now to see if it is set to auto, also i put a little blob about the size of a grain of rice in the center and then placed the HS on top i turned the heatsink a little to the left and then a little to the right to remove any air bubbles. I will reapply the thermal paste again when i get some more cleaning Arcticlean, and do it as you said, i want to make it as cool as possible.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Vcore Voltage is set to default, i looked at the power management and it said 
Vcore Voltage - 1.31v
Current CPU Clock 200 MHz

This ok?


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I think your board has on board video. This is a long shot but is this disabled in the BIOS? You are running a video card are you not? Temps are hot, if all else fails try a 512MB video card or for that matter another card.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Wouldn't it disable onboard graphics when i installed the graphics card?

I had a look around the BIOS but had no look finding it, can you give me a bit more info on what sort of thing i would be looking for?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Your vcore should be ok, there are 4 different cores for the 4200+, for the Manchester and Toledo cores it's 1.35-1.4volts, and for the Windsor and Brisbane cores it's 1.25-1.35volts. Either way, it isn't overvolted.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*



> I think your board has on board video. This is a long shot but is this disabled in the BIOS? You are running a video card are you not? Temps are hot, if all else fails try a 512MB video card or for that matter another card.


This on-board video Nexxtech is talking about, could that be causing the temperatures to increase therefore causing a shutdown?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I don't see onboard video heating up, specially when a video card is being used. Was just going back through the other pages, noticed that your power supply is 450 watts. I found another post on the forum which says it lists 25 amps as the +12 volt output. Minimum of 26 is recommended for pci-e cards, though the 8500GT isn't a real power hog. Thing is, that is a low quality psu, and they all suffer from reduced output with capacitor aging. Do you know anyone with a 550 watt or above power supply that you could borrow and try that? A failing psu will produce more heat as it strains to keep up with the power demands put on it. Try to borrow one though, see if that has any effect on crashing. It's definitely worth a try.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Well...when i eventually fix this I'll be upgrading anyway so maybe its worth me buying a new power supply rather than borrowing one. Any you can recommend for me, a new case and new PSU should fix the problem if not I'm lost.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

It depends, more or less, on what video you plan on upgrading to, and whether a single or dual card configuration is in the works. Anything up to a single 9800GTX or HD4850 needs at least 650 watts, 750 for the GTX260 or 280 and I would use the same for the HD4870 on the ATI side. For dual gpu's on a single card, 4870x2 or the soon to be released GTX295, I'd say an 850 watt. SLI/xfire is a little different, but I don't really see the benefits making a worthwhile price/performance ratio.
Best thing is to read the sticky, lot of good information in there. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Zephier (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Here's what I did to fix my temperature problem. My Pentium 4 3.00 Prescott was running at temps like 100 degrees C under stress and 65 degrees C idle. This was obviously a huge problem. I tried everything to get the temps down. I bought a new fan/heatsink which lowered it a little bit, bought new case fans, bought a new 150 dollar PSU, new motherboard, everything. Nothing seemed to solve my problem. The final effort that solved my problem was I took everything out of my computer and built another one in another case. This case was about the same size of the other one, but it had a side case fan too (not much of a difference). The temps after this change were about 69 degrees C (compared to 100) under load. So my advice for you is to take everything out of your computer, then put it all back in again, mobo and all. Organize it so that your PSU wires that arent being used are stuffed somewhere unimportant. Make the area of the mobo has lots of room to breathe, especially by the fans. By the way, don't keep running that CPU if it keeps shutting off on you. You are just draining its life.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I'm pretty sure its due to airflow now, I'm convinced getting a new case will solve the problem. Also like to add i rarely go on games because i know it will shut down, holds up fine when just browsing the net.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I noticed back in post#6 that mcninjaguy mentioned getting a new heatsink for your cpu. Ever try that? And speaking of fans, how many, where are they placed, and what direction are they blowing in? General rule of thumb is front and sides are intake, rear and top are exhaust.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

if you do get a new case make sure it is loaded with fans like the Antec 900 gamer case

Antec 900 gamer case
$109
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

There is one fan at the side and one in front thats it one in the front is not directly over the CPU which is a problem, also i have no exhaust fans (one space to fit a fan at the back(not sure what size fan to get)).

I was going to get one of these two cases.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...nics&hvadid=3223595799&ref=pd_sl_8aecr949pv_b



> I noticed back in post#6 that mcninjaguy mentioned getting a new heatsink for your cpu. Ever try that?


If you read around somewhere on this 3 page thread i've mentioned i brought a new heatsink, helped a little but not by much.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

The exhaust fan is the most important fan in the case. The two cases linked to look good. The Antec 900 is quite popular and does provide good airflow. I have it's big brother, the 1200, and it is a beauty. Massive though. The NZXT looks like a decent case too, lots of fans, should have great airflow. Either one would be fine.
OK, saw the link in post#26 to the hsf, the Thermaltake looks to be an improvement on the stock, not my flavour of heatsink design, but looks servicable. 

The spot you have for an exhaust depends on the case which size fan is needed. Most are 120mm, but there are still some around which are 80mm. I suppose there's even the possibility of 92mm. as well. Measure the mounting holes, they'll be a little less than the fan size apart. Looks like about 108mm. for a 120, since the 120mm. is the outside of the standard fan frame.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Yeah the heatsink is a bit dull and boring but it does the job all the same, can always update it when i buy a new motherboard i guess. And both the cases are good, the case in your picture looks really good.

I'm going to buy a exhaust fan before i try a new case, i don't want to spend the money if not necessary. I'll get the measurements of the spot i can mount the fan.

Thanks for all the help everyone, still not solved yet but it sure is getting there.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

The Antec TriCool is nice, has a 3 speed switch on it, think it pushes 79cfm on high, but noisy then eh. I keep all my fans on low, but have a lot of fans. It should be a 120x120x25mm for the fan, it's mainly older cases or microATX cases that have the 80's. For 120's there are also a few high airflow fans which are 120x120x38mm. They can mount as a rear exhaust.


----------



## Ordinator (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Your comment me to get noticed, since 2 weeks ago as something similar happened to me, my computer is off when used in any application, which resulted in the source of the CPU or in other words, the power was, note: Some new Acer computers have this problem you need to check this detail


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

sometimes its really worth it to just get a new case since like the NXZT case has 6 fans 
4 x 120mm
2 x 140mm

which are around $10 - 20$ each or £8 to £20 I don't know the prices


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Yah, noticed all the fans on the nzxt case, then if you picked up a couple more with the 900, it'd be about the same. About a wash on the airflow, I think either one would pump a lot of air through the system. It does seem like the cpu temp doesn't need to go down all that much to stop crashing in games, as low as possible is always better though. Would be nice to get the load temps down to a 50ish level.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

I found my case on a site and it tells me all the fan sizes and everything. Says i can have another 120mm fan at the back, so...could anyone recommend a nice fan for me, which has maybe blue/green lights? 

http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?c=236&s=970&ID=40065&P=SS

I will eventually get a new case, i just want it to hold up on games until i get some money together.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Your best bet is probably to find something along the lines of an Antec TriCool. When on high they push 79 cubic feet per minute (cfm) of air. Very good airflow, but they are fairly loud when on high, nice on low at 39, and ok on medium with 54cfm. Here's a few links, if I can find them. 

Green LED TriCool, misco is linked to from TigerDirect's US site, so should be an ok site. This one isn't in stock, they have them sent in when ordered. http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=35395&CatId=0 

Something like this one doesn't have a speed control, but is in stock there. Just under 50cfm, so it's about the same as a TriCool on medium. Never used the brand, the people who put in newegg reviews seemed to think it was ok though. Their power supplies suck, but that doesn't mean their fans do.
http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=282605&CatId=19 and the newegg link if you want to read a few reviews. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835224004 

Thermaltake says 17dba for this fan and 64cfm, I'm kind of skeptical on the noise though. http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...+12CM+Cyclo+Blue+Pattern+Fan+?productId=30373 

Red TriCool http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ANT-TRI12R Kind of an interesting looking fan.

Antec Trilight TriCool http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=24223 


I don't know how much a decent exhaust will drop your temps, but it should help for sure. If you are really close to the line of being able to play a game or not, it is well worth the try. The fans that have a speed controller are a big plus, as you can slow them down when you need less cooling and have less noise.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Thanks for the replies grim, something very strange is happening now...i changed a few things in the BIOS i enabled smart overclocking (i don't even know if this system is overclocking) and also i disabled smart fan control so all fans are running at top speed. The temperatures seem to be low now, on idle now my CPU temp (which was causing the shutdowns) is 35C core 1 and 44C core 2, which is actually a nice improvement because it was idle at 50C.

Also i was just on a game for a while and the computer seems to be holding up ok. And then the monitor turns black and a little box says power saving mode . Anyone know whats happening, would this be down to power?

It hasen't shut down and hopefully it won't, i'll post back with updates.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

That is a big drop in temps, 35C idle is fine, bit of a jump to the second core though, the difference is usually 2 or 3 degrees. Fans on high does provide a lot more cooling, at the expense of quietness, or lack thereof. I'd still consider an exhaust fan, but sounds like you'll be ok. There should normally be a difference of about 13C between load temps and idle, so if you are keeping the load under 50, you shouldn't have heat related problems.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Shut down again....i guess 'll just stay off games until i get an exhaust fan. I'm getting rather annoyed now, i should of just build my own from scratch.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

well if do get a new case you can use that new 120mm on the antec 900 case 5 case fans
there'll be the side slot open for a another 120mm fan

4 x 120mm
1 x 200mm fan


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

In the BIOS under PnP/PCI configurations, (Not positive where it is but it's in BIOS settings somewhere), did you change your display device from onboard to PCI Ex? This is different from the disabling on board video as mentioned in my earlier post. 

Have you ever tried one stick of ram at a time and try your gaming? Try both sticks in your first slot. Long shot but I am thinking possibly a bad memory stick. 

If this doesn't work for I would try a 500 Watt PSU. This temp problem could be a combination of more than one hardware issue. Also do you have the latest driver for your Graphics card. http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_178.24_whql.html


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

Fixed the problem.

I moved the case to a different place and also cleaned the dust out of the heatsink and now it holds up when playing games. On idle is about 28-30 and load stays around 40 thanks for everyones help, going to get a new fan for the back soon and also new case.

Thanks again!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer shuts down when CPU is stressed*

wow yea sorry about that odd double post?

post # 65 and #58

I guess I forgot I already posted

wow down another 10C is a really big improvemnt


----------

